# Localiser affiche-t-il la dernière position si le Mac est hors-ligne ?



## Vinyl (24 Janvier 2021)

Hello,

Une amie s’est fait cambriolé et son Mac a été volé. C’est incroyable mais elle n’avait pas de mot de passe sur son Mac. On cherche donc à localiser le Mac sur iCloud pour le verrouiller ou l’effacer à distance.

Sur iCloud, il est indiqué que les appareils sont hors-ligne.

Est ce que vous savez si dans l’app localiser, la dernière position est affiché même si l’appareil est hors ligne ?

Comme on ne voit rien, je me demande si mon amie a bien activé le service Localiser sur son Mac. Si ce n’est pas le cas, on ne pourra rien faire.


----------

